# Ewan Maddock Dam Saturday Arvo Session 4 August



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi e1

PDO and I are doing an afternoon session next Saturday Arvo. Launching around 1.00 pm at the dam wall area.

All welcome to join 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

might see you there not far to travel

Lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Any other starters?

A arvo session might be better than the Morning, lets hope. 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I have caught the better fish in the afternoon, I might not make it yet as there is a planned family get together for my brother and sisters 21st

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I will not be making it on the water this weekend, but I have managed to finally catch something Sel .......... a rather nasty chest and lung infection that will end up seeing me have tues-fri off work. And the coughing is doing a great job of keeping me awake, hence the time of this post.

Best of luck


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

unfortunately I won't be able to join you guys... family stuff this weekend, which should see the fishing tokens increase


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

WayneD said:


> I will not be making it on the water this weekend, but I have managed to finally catch something Sel .......... a rather nasty chest and lung infection that will end up seeing me have tues-fri off work. And the coughing is doing a great job of keeping me awake, hence the time of this post.
> 
> Best of luck


I have the same, coughing and a sniffle :lol: Won't slow me down, Sick leave is frowned upon at my work, so work through, going early tomorrow afternoon for three days at the north coast.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Sel

I will be doen with the kids soccer and on teh road by 10am so might get there a bit before 1pm.

I have to make a stop on the way so should get tehre about 12:30.

Lets hope I catch something this time.

Paul.


----------

